# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  The Law By Frédéric Bastiat Audio Book

## Cleaner44

I had forgotten about this book until Ron mentioned it tonight.



Read by G Edward Griffin

DVDVideoSoft has a Free YouTube to MP3 Converter. 
http://www.dvdvideosoft.com/

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

Here is the whole audio book ready to stream or download in mp3 over at Mises.org

http://mises.org/media/2648/The-Law

----------


## RonPaulVolunteer

I'm making an iTunes bookmarkable version from the Mises version now. Will post a link in a bit.

----------


## RonPaulVolunteer

Here: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/14915/Freedom/The%20Law.m4a.zip

That's an iTunes AAC file. It will remember playback position on any Apple device instead of playing from the start each time, like MP3s.

It's also half the file size at the same quality.

----------


## Ashhhhh

or just go here
http://bastiat.org/en/the_law.html#SECTION_G009

----------


## 1836

I've heard one before read by Jeff Riggenbach. My goodness, that man has a voice.

----------


## BuddyRey

> I've heard one before read by Jeff Riggenbach. My goodness, that man has a voice.


I was looking for a copy of that one too!  Was starting to think I'd only imagined it.

Any audio copy of such a great book would suffice, but when Jeff Riggenbach ends his golden voice to a project like this, his reading becomes "the" reading.  That guy could read the phone book into a mic and make it sound interesting.

----------


## Cleaner44

> Here is the whole audio book ready to stream or download in mp3 over at Mises.org
> 
> http://mises.org/media/2648/The-Law


+rep
Thank you sir!

----------


## Stevo_Chill

//

----------


## VoluntaryAmerican

Who bought this book as soon as they heard Dr. Paul recomend it? <this guy

----------


## pipewerKz

> Who bought this book as soon as they heard Dr. Paul recomend it? <this guy


I'm surprised more people haven't read it. One of the first in my collection after I got jacked in to the liberty movement.

I shudder to think about the number of people who haven't read Hayek's 'The Road to Serfdom' or any of Rothbard's stuff.

What has Government Done to Our Money - http://mises.org/books/whathasgovernmentdone.pdf

The Case Against the Fed - http://mises.org/books/fed.pdf

Percy Greaves - Understanding the Dollar Crisis - http://mises.org/books/dollarcrisis.pdf

No wonder there aren't more Anarcho-Capitalists around here!

----------


## muzzled dogg

Thanks yall

----------


## pipewerKz

Here are a couple other good Rothbard essays:

Anatomy of the State - http://mises.org/pdf/anatomy.pdf

War, Peace and the State - http://mises.org/rothbard/warpeace.pdf

----------


## mport1

Such a great book.  One of my favorites.

----------


## matt0611

Also check out:
"That Which Is Seen, and That Which Is Not Seen", 
"Government", and 
"What is Money?". 

all by Bastiat.

They can all be found the Bastiat collection on Mises.org

http://mises.org/books/bastiat1.pdf

You can read them all in under two hours probably. They are must reads for any Ron Paul fan IMO!

----------


## pipewerKz

> Also check out "What is Seen and What is Not Seen" by Bastiat.
> 
> Its also in the Bastiat collection on Mises.org
> 
> http://mises.org/books/bastiat1.pdf


Another great suggestion. There should be a sticky at the top with links to free essays and books. Lots and lots of amazing ones at Mises.org.

----------


## Djlaureate

"The Fatal Conceit" by Hayek , and "Capitalism: The Unknown Ideal" by Ayn Rand are great too

----------

